# Fire and Ice



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

Comments always welcome


----------



## Photographiend (May 28, 2013)

Lovely. Never seen a flower like the second shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Lovely. Never seen a flower like the second shot.



Thank you! That is actually a bud... that hasn't bloomed yet. I will see if I can get a name for it... and post it.


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2013)

Ohhhhh, #2 floats my boat!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Ohhhhh, #2 floats my boat!



Thanks Derrel, that was a unusual looking bud, so had to shoot it! lol! Thinking about maybe doing some focus stacking this weekend, if these haven't bloomed yet.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (May 30, 2013)

Awesome shots! Do you use a dedicated Macro lens or tubes?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> Awesome shots! Do you use a dedicated Macro lens or tubes?



Thanks! These shots were just a Nikon 105mm Macro lens, with diffused flash. I do have extension tubes, and a Raynox DCR-250 lens also... but did not use either of them here.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (May 30, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Thanks! These shots were just a Nikon 105mm Macro lens, with diffused flash. I do have extension tubes, and a Raynox DCR-250 lens also... but did not use either of them here.



Awesome! Macro photography is something I'd love to get into more if I had the correct gear. I might see about getting a dedicated macro lens for my next purchase.


----------



## baturn (May 30, 2013)

They're all purty ,but #2 is exceptional. I really need to work on some macro for a change.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! These shots were just a Nikon 105mm Macro lens, with diffused flash. I do have extension tubes, and a Raynox DCR-250 lens also... but did not use either of them here.
> ...



Usually lots of used lenses available.. smartest way to buy, and you can get some good deals!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

baturn said:


> They're all purty ,but #2 is exceptional. I really need to work on some macro for a change.



Thank you! It is a little different. Might try to get some more this weekend....


----------



## pez (May 30, 2013)

+1 for #2, nice.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

pez said:


> +1 for #2, nice.



Thank you!


----------

